

Open letter to Eric Schmidt  - koide
http://m.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/mathias-doepfner-s-open-letter-to-eric-schmidt-12900860-p2.html

======
Todd
This links to page 2. The full article can be seen here:

[http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/mathias-
doepf...](http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/mathias-doepfner-s-
open-letter-to-eric-schmidt-12900860-p2.html?printPagedArticle=true)

------
rurban
That's almost a month old

~~~
greenyoda
And it was extensively discussed on HN a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7651860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7651860)

